# Pre Activated SIM sold without ID proof



## drdsak (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, its been long time posted in digit.

Today I went to buy new prepaid mobile (GSM) connection.

The retailer (not showroom), gave me some numbers and when I asked when it will get activated, he said these are already activated. (He didn't even want my photo or id proof)

I told him that I want only number which is not activated.

Then he gave me a number and told me it will get activated by evening. I gave him my photo and id proof, he just threw it aside and I asked him what about the form, he said he will fill it himself. Though the pack is sealed, SIM is already detached and no form was inside. But I took it, believing in his words and when in the evening I tried to call that number, I got reply that I am not allowed to call that number. Then I called the customer care, and I got two information from them.

1.It is not in my name. (Obviously they won't disclose on whose name it is, reasonable)
2.It is been activated more than a week ago.

Now the shop is already closed, so I cannot do anything now. I am planning return it ASAP to him and get new connection from showroom. (I don't have one in my town and got to go to nearby city)

Now I have few questions in my mind.

1. Is this whole affair normal?
2. Can the retailer change the SIM to my name?
3. Will he use my identity to activate another SIM and go to some other person and be used for whatever purpose?
4. If a person can get a SIM so easily, then all the KYC is just waste and why do the telecom companies sometimes harass genuine customer for KYC information?

PS: I am not mentioning the mobile operator name as many companies SIM are sold there PRE-ACTIVATED.


----------



## shreymittal (Jul 2, 2013)

I think you should take this matter to police ASAP.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 2, 2013)

^Agreed. What the owner of the shop is doing is ILLEGAL.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 13, 2013)

I had to go to a shop almost once a week for two months to get my sim activated. 

BTW, you must report it as others have said.


----------

